# Weightlifting Fails - Bloopers and accidents (Video)



## RowdyBrad (Aug 1, 2012)

A couple of these are plain scary. Nothin funny about getting hurt or dropping weights on your neck. Others are pretty funny.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol poor people...


----------



## JOMO (Aug 2, 2012)

Man those clean and jerk fails have to hurt!


----------



## vaper86 (Aug 31, 2012)

almost fell out of my chair laughing when the lil kid took out his dad


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 12, 2012)

I fucking love these videos.. Keep posting them up


----------

